# Just received my new Lemon Peeler



## kunzog (Mar 3, 2017)

It is 194 out of 500


----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 5, 2017)

Those seem really cool. If schwinn only produces 500. They might go up in value.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 9, 2017)

Is the quality like the 98/99 repop ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Lemon-Peeler-Bicycle-Yellow/dp/B01NAM0EY4


----------

